# Bescheid drucken



## skyllas (3. Nov 2005)

Hi,

Ich habe eine Software basierend auf Struts entwickelt. Jetzt muss ich noch eine Möglichkeit implementieren, wie man eine entsprechenden Bescheid ausdrucken kann. Hat da jemand eine gute Idee, wie man das einfach lösen kann?

regards
roman


----------



## DP (3. Nov 2005)

z.b. mit itext oder jedem anderen report-generator


----------



## skyllas (3. Nov 2005)

Gibts da auch code-samples dafür?? - bzw. wie sieht dann ein Befehl aus um ein pdf zu drucken, finde da keine Klasse dafür...

danke im voraus

lg
skyllas


----------



## DP (3. Nov 2005)

google?

du erstellst deine formulare mit einem gesigner oder direkt xml und füllst diese zur laufzeit mit beans.

bei den frameworks sind meistens samples dabei.


----------



## skyllas (4. Nov 2005)

naja das problem dass ich derzeit habe ist, wie der druckprozess aussehen soll...


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Nov 2005)

zuerst mal würde ich mich mit CSS beschäftigen

die dynamische PDF Erstellung ist nicht ganz ohne, für kleinere Sachen reicht auch eigens hergestelltes druckbares HTML


----------



## skyllas (4. Nov 2005)

Ja ich denke auch, dass das völlig ausreicht....kennt jemand tutorials dazu?


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Nov 2005)

http://aktuell.de.selfhtml.org/tippstricks/css/drucklayout/


----------



## Ramos (9. Nov 2005)

hier ist ein wirklich gutes Tutoriol zum erstellen von PDFs

http://www.lowagie.com/iText/tutorial/


----------



## skyllas (13. Nov 2005)

Beschäftige mich jetzt schon länger mit dem drucken, nur läuft das bei mir noch nicht ganz rund - wenn ich jetzt ein html-dokument habe, also zB.

<html>
<title></title>
<body>
<table>
<tr><td>Test</td><td>Application</td>
<tr><td>Hallo Test Applcation</td>
</table>
</body>
</html>


wie kann man jetzt am einfachsten dieses html in einem druckbaren layout ausdrucken?

mfg
mani


----------

